

Vincent van Gogh was murdered - pier0
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/10/14/60minutes/main20120760.shtml?tag=currentVideoInfo;videoMetaInfo

======
gecko
Firstly, they don't contend he was murdered per se, but rather the victim of
manslaughter by two guys who were basically playing with a gun. Second, they
say that van Gogh accepted responsibility in order to protect the boys from
further prosecution, which makes the choice of "murder" even more extreme.
Thirdly, experts are as yet unconvinced, making the flat statement in the
headline somewhat hyperbolic.

The BBC article is much shorter if you'd like a quick overview:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15328583>

